# Wolf Sounds In E Callers?



## Patty

I was curious if any body knows of E callers that come with wolf howls etc.... I know fox pro has them but do any other makers have them.... i'm pretty sure i'll be buying A fox pro but always like weighing my options..


----------



## mesa sky photography

I have plenty wolf sounds! All in mp3. They came on a CD from western rivers. Go to http://www.western-rivers.com/ clink on downloads


----------



## mesa sky photography

patty,
if that doesnt work just pm me


----------



## Patty

this is the first year electric calls have been legal for wolves in manitoba... i'm not familiar with E calls at all.... do mp3 sounds play in all of them or just certain ones?


----------



## mesa sky photography

Not all of them. Some you cant even upload sounds to. My foxpro spitfire is great because I can upload foxpros sounds or MP3's.
I really like all the foxpro's and wildlife technology mighty atoms
Depending on what u want to spend on one or you can build your own e-call


----------



## Patty

i've heard nothing but great things about the fox pro calls.... so that will be what i'm leaning towards.... are sounds easy to load?


----------



## mesa sky photography

You will love it! The sounds are very easy to load! If u use a mp3 sound u will need to rename the file but its not a big deal. Other guys on here will be able to tell you lots more about the foxpros.


----------



## Patty

thanks for the help! thought I would add that your pictures are incredible! very very nice....


----------



## bones44

Those sounds came on my Wildfire I just bought. 5 or so different sounds. Good luck.


----------



## hassell

I hope to get out and do some Wolf hunting this winter, I would never use any wolf sounds while out hunting them as wolf packs are like a close knit Family, they know each and every sound of every wolf in their family and to use a wolf sound will only tell them that man is around. The chances of a loner passing through are very very slim, as any that do usually head for greener pastures all together. If your in an area that has alot of packs then Yes I would use some Wolf sounds. Otherwise use Distress calls of any critters that live around your area as well as large game calls.


----------



## bones44

That's interesting to hear Rick. I know they are highly structured pack animals. They must be awfully darn smart also to avoid humans at all costs too then. You know how we just have the starter kit in Michigan and not as many as you folks do up there. LOL


----------



## hassell

If there is one that comes through and is real persistent on hanging around the pack they will know its howls,barks yips and whatever as it's like a voice print.


----------



## mesa sky photography

Hassell,
Thats great info. Thanks!


----------



## Patty

we have tons of them they have really taken their toll on moose up here'... the closest pack to town had twenty one wolves in it the last ariel survey that was done.... there are A couple other packs close with about fifteen.... the guys who snare them take wolf scat from one pack an put it in another packs territory to enrage them.... I think that wolf sounds especially something along the lines of A challenge type howl would work great....


----------



## hassell

Patty said:


> we have tons of them they have really taken their toll on moose up here'... the closest pack to town had twenty one wolves in it the last ariel survey that was done.... there are A couple other packs close with about fifteen.... the guys who snare them take wolf scat from one pack an put it in another packs territory to enrage them.... I think that wolf sounds especially something along the lines of A challenge type howl would work great....


 Yes like I said with the extra wolf activity and packs being close together any challenge calls should have some good results But anything they are hunting will also work.


----------



## Patty

mesa sky photography said:


> I have plenty wolf sounds! All in mp3. They came on a CD from western rivers. Go to http://www.western-rivers.com/ clink on downloads


Thanks alot For the link... it worked great..... Just picked up a spitfire today.... Hopefully Put it to the test tommorow....


----------



## mesa sky photography

Anytime! Have fun with that spitfire!


----------

